# CALLING 0UT ALL!



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..








THIS IS F0R Y0U "C0LD SP0T STEVEN",IM READY ARE Y0U!!!???
WILL P0ST UP VIDE0 S00N...ITS D0WNL0ADING.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SHIT LOOKS TIGHT JOHN.*


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

u fuckin tease post more pics fuckin ride looks colmadres(badass)



> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 10 2009, 12:17 AM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A SINGLE PUMP?????????? :worship: :worship: :worship: U DA MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


what up big john, thats the new years killa :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

LET THE HATE BEGIN!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 9 2009, 09:41 PM~15932393
> *what up big john, thats the new years killa :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

only words for this is H.H.H ALLSTARZ takeing the new year in the wordz of emerald lagousy BAM!

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

ttmft


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

kerncountyhopper, BiG J0HN 95, Eddie$Money, PINKY, chaio


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

DAMN!! Waitin on the video!! Do your thang Big John...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

LOOKEN GOOD!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN STREET FAME!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 9 2009, 11:05 PM~15932784
> *kerncountyhopper, BiG J0HN 95, Eddie$Money, PINKY, chaio
> *


WHAT UP!!!! THAT SHIT IS A CRAZY SINGLE PUMP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 11:10 PM~15932868
> *ILL TELL YOU WHO THEY HAVENT SEEN GRACIAS CUSTOMS :0 :0 CHIPPER*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 9 2009, 09:13 PM~15932912
> *ILL TELL YOU WHO THEY HAVENT SEEN GARCIAS CUSTOMS :0  :0  CHIPPER
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

ay pinche MATON looks good b i itch


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 11:13 PM~15932926
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PIG!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15932947
> *WHAT UP PIG!!!
> *


his cholesterol   :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 9 2009, 10:14 PM~15932945
> *ay pinche MATON looks good b i itch
> *


GOOD LOOKING FAT BOY!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 9 2009, 11:17 PM~15932972
> *his cholesterol     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 9 2009, 10:17 PM~15932972
> *his cholesterol     :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15932947
> *WHAT UP PIG!!!
> *



YOUR EYE BRAWS!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15933000
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHATS SO FUNNY LOVER BOY!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 </span>


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15933035
> *WHATS SO FUNNY LOVER BOY!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 </span>
> *


HEY DID U LET MIKE 'D' KNOW U DREAM ABOUT HIM?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Are you still waiting for it to come down so you can stop the video? Just kidding lets see the video. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

hno: I think the dream team to have problems !!!! thats y i'm just going to do a dancer :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:23 PM~15933054
> *HEY DID U LET MIKE 'D' KNOW U DREAM ABOUT HIM?
> *



YEAH I TOLD HIM BUT DID U TELL HIM HOW U THINK WOMAN HAS A ADAMS APPLE!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMIT..HHH STRAIGHT TAKING OVER


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

BIG JOHN IS A BAAAAAAAAAAAAD MUTHA SHUT YO MOUTH! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THAT MOFO IS SICK JOHN YOU GONA HURT SOME FEELINGS WITH THAT HOMIE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...



I LEFT TO SOON DAM 100 PLUS U ARE THE MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about homeboy sinle pump doing what a their doubles are doing !


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 10:10 PM~15932868
> *I SAID WE RIGHT HERE GOT DAMMN IT.. :biggrin: :wave: :h5: :wave:
> U SEE THE JERSEY!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0
> <img src=\'http://i49.tinypic.com/153o578.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*STREET FAME IS AND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..... :h5:

NOW HAS ANYBODY SEEN GARCIA CUSTOMS!!  :0 :0 *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit Big John. That is off the chain.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

COME ON BIG JOHN,AINT NOBODY GOT SINGLE GATES DOIN WHAT YOURS DOES.MAD PROPS.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE PIMP JUICE....
I BEEN CHECKIN THIS POST ALL MORNING, I WANNA SEE THE VIDEO... :biggrin: *


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 12:58 PM~15937930
> *VERY NICE PIMP JUICE....
> I BEEN CHECKIN THIS POST ALL MORNING, I WANNA SEE THE VIDEO...  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 12:58 PM~15937930
> *VERY NICE PIMP JUICE....
> I BEEN CHECKIN THIS POST ALL MORNING, I WANNA SEE THE VIDEO...  :biggrin:
> *



*I second that*


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking good I can't wait to see their faces on the frist


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

DAMM THAT MUTHA FUKA IS LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn no Video yet .. check back laterz


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 02:24 AM~15934652
> *I SAID WE RIGHT HERE GOT DAMMN IT..  :biggrin:  :wave: :h5:  :wave:
> U SEE THE JERSEY!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :0
> <img src=\'http://i49.tinypic.com/153o578.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


*


BRING THAT CUTLESS ON THE 1ST*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 12:58 PM~15937930
> *VERY NICE PIMP JUICE....
> I BEEN CHECKIN THIS POST ALL MORNING, I WANNA SEE THE VIDEO...  :biggrin:
> *



DONT WORRIE ABOUT THE VIDEO JUST GET YOUR CAR READY FOR THE 1ST AND U BE ON A VIDEO GETTING BROKE OFF


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

a lot of hoppin action on the west coast,  ...


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

DAME FOOL JUST BETTER GIVE IT UP AND LEAVE BIG JONH ALONE,HE'S IN A WORLD OF HIS OWN,JONH IS THE TRUTH,I C YA HOMIE KILLING THE GAME :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

H.H.H ALLSTARZ WUT IT DO U SCARE OFF THE COMP ALLREAD DOGGIES :yes:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15932894
> *WHAT UP!!!! THAT SHIT IS A CRAZY SINGLE PUMP
> *


WUT UP DOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2009, 03:00 AM~15945896
> *a lot of hoppin action on the west coast,   ...
> *



U GOT DAM RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 11 2009, 03:11 PM~15950588
> *H.H.H ALLSTARZ WUT IT DO U SCARE OFF THE COMP ALLREAD DOGGIES :yes:
> *



CHIPPING OFF THESE CHIPPER


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 05:51 PM~15952634
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good sick ass car...


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks magnatize!might be wrong.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


SEVERN THEM UP NEW YEARS


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wheres the vid of the hopper?


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 12 2009, 04:30 PM~15961256
> *wheres the vid of the hopper?
> *



x2


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 12 2009, 04:30 PM~15961256
> *wheres the vid of the hopper?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 12 2009, 05:38 PM~15961742
> *x2
> *


x3!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 11 2009, 01:58 AM~15945786
> *BRING THAT CUTLESS ON THE 1ST
> *


*
SORRY PIMP JUICE....
THIS IS NOT BURGER KING U CAN'T JUST HAVE IT UR WAY!!! 

BUT I TELL U WAT....
I WILL BE BRINGING SUM CARS ON THE FIRST... IF U FEEL FROGISH COME AND LEAP!! :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 11 2009, 02:01 AM~15945790
> *DONT WORRIE ABOUT THE VIDEO JUST GET YOUR CAR READY FOR THE 1ST AND U BE ON A VIDEO GETTING BROKE OFF
> *


*WHERES THE VIDEO AT SINCE U SPEAKING? THE WAY UR TALKING SHE MUST OF GOT STUCK!!

TRUTH IS BACK BUMPER JUAN MY CARS ARE ALREADY READY AND NOW THAT UR SPEAKING I WILL MAKE SURE UR 2ND ON MY LIST. WELCOME ABOARD NEW FRIEND!!

PS. DID U GIVE URSELF THAT NAME OUR DID THE STREETS NAME U? :dunno: BECAUSE I AIN'T NEVER HEARD OF U AND I KNOW DAAMN WELL U HAVE'NT HIT MORE BUMPERS THAN I HAVE ON BIG FISH OR THIS YEAR!! :nono: :biggrin:  *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 12 2009, 07:14 PM~15962443
> *
> SORRY PIMP JUICE....
> THIS IS NOT BURGER KING U CAN'T JUST HAVE IT UR WAY!!!
> ...


LOOK FOR ME SOON U GET IN LA JUST ASK ANYBODY WHERE BACKBUMMPER JUAN IS AND I WILL BREAK U OFF IN WHAT EVER U GOT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 12 2009, 07:20 PM~15962486
> *WHERES THE VIDEO AT SINCE U SPEAKING? THE WAY UR TALKING SHE MUST OF GOT STUCK!!
> 
> TRUTH IS BACK BUMPER JUAN MY CARS ARE ALREADY READY AND NOW THAT UR SPEAKING I WILL MAKE SURE UR 2ND ON MY LIST.  WELCOME ABOARD NEW FRIEND!!
> ...



CHIPPER MY NAME WAS GIVEN TO ME ROOKIE AND IM ON MORE FISH VIDEO THAT U CHIPPER U MIGHT WANT TO CALL FISH AND FIND OUT WHO THE FUCK I AM BEFORE U COME TO MY TOWN CHIPPER


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

bumperjaun theeze foolz jus dont know damm oh big john yes yes u did tha!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15942810
> *DAMM THAT MUTHA FUKA IS LOOKING GOOD  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15963375
> *CHIPPER MY NAME WAS GIVEN TO ME ROOKIE AND IM ON MORE FISH VIDEO THAT U CHIPPER U MIGHT WANT TO CALL FISH AND FIND OUT WHO THE FUCK I AM BEFORE U COME TO MY TOWN CHIPPER
> *



*ROOKIE...... :0 
CHIPPER... :0 
SEE THAT'S HOW I KNOW UR REALLY A NEW SKOOL RIDA! :thumbsdown:
I THINK I AM GOING 2 ASK FISH ABOUT U.... :biggrin: 
DO ME A FAVOR ALSO PIMP... :biggrin: HOW ABOUT U GO ASK YOUNG HOG,CALI SWANGIN,ROLLIN VIDEOS,TRUUCHA AND BIG FISH ABOUT STEFEEZY FROM SUNNY SAN DIEGO.... :biggrin: :cheesy:  

IF U CAN'T CONTACT THE OLD VIDEO HOMIEZ BECAUSE UR SUCH A NEW BOOTY 2 THIS HOPPIN SHIT OR THEY DON'T KNOW U... :dunno:
GO ASK HAPPY,SWITCH MAN OR MISTER X AND OTHERS L.A HOMIEZ.... :thumbsup:

PS. I PROBABLY BEEN DOING THIS HOPPIN SHIT SINCE U WERE AT HOME WATCHING THE SMUFFS ON CHANNEL 6 FELLA... U BETTER ASK SUMBODY PIMP JUICE... :yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 12 2009, 08:58 PM~15963351
> *LOOK FOR ME SOON U GET IN LA JUST ASK ANYBODY WHERE BACKBUMMPER JUAN IS AND I WILL BREAK U OFF IN WHAT EVER U GOT
> *


*SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BACK BUMPER JUAN.... :h5:

U REMINDING ME SO MUCH OF ONE OF THOSE STR8 GAME CATS RIGHT NOW... :barf:

EVERYONE KNOWS I RUN FOR THE BOARDER 2 SERVE THEM CATS AND I AM GOING 2 DO THE SAME THANG FOR U SINCE UR SPEAKING..... :cheesy: :angry: :biggrin: 

FUCK THE 1ST I WILL BE IN UR CITY A.S.A.P! SO MAKE SURE I DON'T BEAT U 2 THE BUMPER OR HIT THE BUMPER MORE TIMES THAN U WHEN I GET THERE..

IF I DO, U ALREADY KNOW WE ARE JUST GOING 2 CALL U JUAN...  

U WILL BE SEEING ME WITH IN 3 DAYS AND DATS FA ...... :biggrin: 

SEE YA A.S.A.P PIMP... LETS SEE IF UR NAME REALLY HOLDS UP AGAINST A SAN DIEGO VET THAT REPS STREET FAME CUSTOMS!!!!*


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 12:34 AM~15965413
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BACK BUMPER JUAN....  :h5:
> 
> U REMINDING ME SO MUCH OF ONE OF THOSE STR8 GAME CATS RIGHT NOW...  :barf:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15963530
> *bumperjaun theeze foolz jus dont know :thumbsup:
> *




*NAA... I DON'T KNOW HOMIE....
BUT ME,U AND JUAN WILL SOON FIND OUT IF HE REALLY HAS WAT IT TAKES 2 SHUT DOWN A SAN DIEGO STREET RIDA,...

I WILL BE THERE A.S.A.P.. SO MAKE SURE U COME AND SUPPORT B'CITY.. :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 post up when the hop going down :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2009, 01:18 AM~15965664
> *:0   post up when the hop going down :0
> *


FA SHO PIMP..... JUST STAY CHECKIN ON THIS TOPIC...
I'M CHARGEIN MY BATT'S RIGHT NOW, SO HOPE FULLY LATER ON 2DAY!!
LETS SEE IF BACKBUMPER JAUN IS REALLY WITH THIS REAL RIDA SHIT OR WAS HE JUST TALKIN!!!

IMMA SHOW HIM HOW ROOKIES FROM S.D GET DOWN!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*GOODMORNING BACK BUMPER JUAN... :wave:
I'M UP ABOUT 2 CHECK WAT TIME THE SAN DIEGO CHARGE THESE BATTERY'S SO I CAN DO WAT I DO BEST... SERVE CATS LIKE U PIMP JUICE!! 

COUNT DOWN STARTS NOW, SO MAKE SURE UR SHIT IS READY 2 PLAY!!! U TALK THE TALK NOW LETS SEE IF U CAN WALK THE WALK...

TALK 2 YA SOON... OPPS I MEAN SEE YA SOON! :rofl: :biggrin: :0 

PS. U GOT STEFEEZY FROM SAN DIEGO FUCKED UP BACK BUMPER JUAN... :yes:
I AIN'T NEW TO THIS HOPPIN SHIT :nono: I'M TRUE 2 THIS HOPPIN SHIT!! :yes: *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:52 AM~15966949
> *GOODMORNING BACK BUMPER JUAN... :wave:
> I'M UP ABOUT 2 CHECK WAT TIME THE *


*
IF YOU DO IT WITH JUAN BRING A REAL SINGLE PUMP DOWN HERE 4 HIM BECAUSE YOU NO HE IS A ALLSTAR RIGHT AND I NO YOU DONT WANT 2 FUCK WITH HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS 2 PUMP CARS DO YOU ? :0 </span>*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 12 2009, 06:20 PM~15962486
> *WHERES THE VIDEO AT SINCE U SPEAKING? THE WAY UR TALKING SHE MUST OF GOT STUCK!!
> 
> TRUTH IS BACK BUMPER JUAN MY CARS ARE ALREADY READY AND NOW THAT UR SPEAKING I WILL MAKE SURE UR 2ND ON MY LIST.  WELCOME ABOARD NEW FRIEND!!
> ...



IF YOU DONT NO PLEASE DONT SPEAK ON THE CAR STUCK BECAUSE JOHN WILL PUT THAT CAR ON YOUR 70" CARS AND MAKE YOU LOOK BAD SO SAY WHAT YOU WANT BUT DONT CRY IF HE BRAKES YOUR ASS OFF :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Dec 13 2009, 11:09 AM~15967376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HE SAID HE WILL BREAK ME OFF IN WAT EVER I BRING, SO WHY ARE U MAKEING EXCUSES FOR HIM? 
FAR AS HIM BEING A ALLSTAR... WAT DOES THAT MEAN?? :dunno:
HE ASKED FOR IT LIKE A GROWN MAN, SO LET THAT GROWN MAN HANDLE HIS OWN BIZZNESS!!! 

AND U SHOULD KNOW BY NOW HOW HIGH,ALLSTARS OR ANY OTHER HYDO SPOT DO NOT SCARE ME..... :nono:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 10:29 AM~15967544
> *THE MAN WAS TALKING 2 ME, I START TALKING BACK 2 THE MAN AND HERE U COME...  :dunno:
> 
> HERE'S WAT THE MAN WROTE...  :yes:
> ...



OK ME AND YOU GOING 2 DO IT NOW IM CALLING YOU OUT SO LETS PLAY BALL AND IM GOING 2 SHOW YOU WHAT A ALL STAR IS OR MEANS FASHOW


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15967574
> *OK ME AND YOU GOING  2 DO IT NOW IM CALLING YOU OUT SO LETS PLAY BALL AND IM GOING 2 SHOW YOU WHAT A ALL STAR IS OR MEANS FASHOW  [/size][/color]
> *


*NO PROBLEM BOB.... :biggrin: 
AND I WILL SHOW U WAT SUPERMAN THEM HOES MEAN FROM STREET FAME CUSTOMS!!

U WANNA DO IT ON THE FIRST ARE WHEN I COME OUT THERE 2 SERVE YA PATNA? :biggrin:

HEY JUAN HOW IS IT THEY CALL U BACK BUMPER JUAN AND U GOT FOLKS COMING 2 HOP UR BATTLES?? 
THAT'S HOW I KNOW UR THE ROOKIE HERE BUDDY... [/b :rofl:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 10:41 AM~15967623
> *NO PROBLEM BOB....  :biggrin:
> AND I WILL SHOW U WAT SUPERMAN THEM HOES MEAN FROM STREET FAME CUSTOMS!!
> 
> ...



LMAO PLEASE DONT CHANGE WHAT YOU JUST SAID YOU GO THAT ON THE REAL FUN BOY YOU JUST FUCKED UP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 13 2009, 11:43 AM~15967651
> *
> LMAO PLEASE DONT CHANGE WHAT YOU JUST SAID YOU GO THAT ON THE REAL FUN BOY YOU JUST FUCKED UP   [/size]
> *




*WHY CHANGE WAT I SAID, U SHOULD KNOW EVERY CAR U SENT 2 COME HOP AGAINST ME I BROKE OFF AND SENT BACK 2 HOW HIGH!!! WHY BECAUSE I'M ON THAT REAL STREET FAME SHIT IN SAN DIEGO.... :yes:

U DON'T CHANGE WAT UR SAYING PIMP JUICE... STEFEEZY WILL BE THERE PERIOD,POINT BLANK!!

I AIN'T LIKE STR8 GAME, I PUT ON FOR MY CITY... :yes: *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Time and place :dunno:


----------



## water buffalo (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 08:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> THIS IS F0R Y0U "C0LD SP0T STEVEN",IM READY ARE Y0U!!!???
> ...



So what your really saying is that you have no lead in the bumper or gas tank but EVERYWHERE else.

You are also saying that you, John, will be the first man in lowriding/hopping history to hit over a 100 inches, with a single pump, without lead, not getting stuck?

Get the fuck outta here John !

Don't ruin your already diminishing image with bullshit. You usually keep it 100% but this? ***** pleeze.

It's amazing on how many tricks in here actually believe you.

See you on the first. I'll be in the lime green lincoln, with gold patterns, with a weenie pump, 4 batteries, waterman dump, #4 hoses, hitting 70. :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by water buffalo_@Dec 13 2009, 01:50 PM~15968100
> *So what your really saying is that you have no lead in the bumper or gas tank but EVERYWHERE else.
> 
> You are also saying that you, John, will be the first man in lowriding/hopping history to hit over a 100 inches, with a single pump, without lead, not getting stuck?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHIT!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

X2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by water buffalo_@Dec 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15968100
> *DAAMN U TOOK SUM OF THE WORDS RIGHT OTTA MY MOUTH WATER BUFFALO....
> I WANTED 2 SEE THE VIDEO BEFORE I STARTED SPEAKING..
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I STILL DON'T SEE OR HEAR BACK BUMPER JAUN YET...

IF U DONE UR RESEARCH ABOUT ME ALREADY LET ME KNOW SO I CAN STOP STREET FAME HEAVY HITTERS!! *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by water buffalo_@Dec 13 2009, 12:50 PM~15968100
> *So what your really saying is that you have no lead in the bumper or gas tank but EVERYWHERE else.
> 
> You are also saying that you, John, will be the first man in lowriding/hopping history to hit over a 100 inches, with a single pump, without lead, not getting stuck?
> ...


I THINK WE FOUND ANOTHER BITCH ASS HATER!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 13 2009, 05:18 PM~15969581
> *I THINK WE FOUND ANOTHER BITCH ASS HATER!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## water buffalo (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 13 2009, 03:18 PM~15969581
> *I THINK WE FOUND ANOTHER BITCH ASS HATER!!!!
> *


Yep, YOU.

You hate on yourself.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by water buffalo_@Dec 13 2009, 04:24 PM~15969619
> *Yep, YOU.
> 
> You hate on yourself.
> *


THIS MOTHAFUCKER IS A LAME!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> THIS MOTHAFUCKER IS A LAME!!!!
> [/qu :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## water buffalo (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 13 2009, 03:27 PM~15969645
> *THIS MOTHAFUCKER IS A LAME!!!!
> *



Damn, I was only playing with you and shit talking like you do.

Sensative thug, you need a hug?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by water buffalo_@Dec 13 2009, 05:41 PM~15969755
> *Damn, I was only playing with you and shit talking like you do.
> 
> Sensative thug, you need a hug?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by water buffalo_@Dec 13 2009, 04:41 PM~15969755
> *Damn, I was only playing with you and shit talking like you do.
> 
> Sensative thug, you need a hug?
> *


dam right i need a hug!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just curious we never built a hopper with the wheels out of the wheel wells. how far are some of these cars wheels getting moved back


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15970798
> *just curious we never built a hopper with the wheels out of the wheel wells. how far are some of these cars wheels getting moved back
> *


shit like 6 feet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME76 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

no video yet?...keep up the good work john


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15970798
> *just curious we never built a hopper with the wheels out of the wheel wells. how far are some of these cars wheels getting moved back
> *


put it like this, car is on the pit area , and the axle at the entrance, 
but fuck it, WHATEVER IT TAKES TO GET THEM INCHES


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no it is what it is. im not hating i am asking a serious question. i like that people are doing weird shit to get inches, i am just curious on how far back


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 9 2009, 10:17 PM~15932086
> *N0 FR0NT BUMPER,CLEAN SLAMING THE BACK BUMPER 0VER 100!!!!,WITH THE WHEELS 0UT 0F THE WHEEL WELLS.WITH N0 LEADED GAS TANK & N0 LEADED BACK BUMPER..
> 
> 
> ...


come on homie.you know best that theres no way in the wold you going to make a car hit 100 inches with out weight.especialy from a 4door caprice.we have this regal with no weight can bealy hit 4o inches.i think that cold weather is getting to yu guys,


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 13 2009, 06:39 PM~15970642
> *dam right i need a hug!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_daaaaaaaaaam.. sound's like it's go'n down on the 1st... 17 more day's to we see who back's up all this shit talk'n.. it's go'n to be one of the best one's yet..  _


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BACK BUMPER JUAN.... :rofl:
I HAVE'NT SEEN U BACK ON THIS POST SINCE I SAID I WAS ON MY WAY 2 UR CITY 2 TAKE THE BUMPER CHECKIN OUTTA UR NAME...

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, NEXT TIME DON'T TALK THE TALK IF U CAN'T WALK THE WALK..

I'M STILL GONNA SHO U THAT I WILL HIT THE BUMPER HARDER THAN U, HIT THE BUMPER MORE TIMES THAN U AND GET THERE BEFORE U!!!*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 01:02 PM~15978013
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN....  :rofl:
> I HAVE'NT SEEN U BACK ON THIS POST SINCE I SAID I WAS ON MY WAY 2 UR CITY 2 TAKE THE BUMPER CHECKIN OUTTA UR NAME...
> 
> ...


Y u didnt come down??? I wanted to see a hop damnit!! :angry:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 14 2009, 01:16 PM~15978113
> *Y  u didnt come down??? I wanted to see a hop damnit!! :angry:
> *


*U ALREADY KNOW WHY I DID'NT COME DOWN PIMP.... :biggrin: 

BECAUSE BACK BUMPER JUAN DID NOT WANT ME 2 TAKE THE BACK BUMPER FROM HIS NAME..
I CAN RESPECT THAT... SMART MAN... :thumbsup:

I MEAN THE DUDE HAVE NOT SPOKE OR POSTED ON THIS BOARD SINCE!!!
I GOT ON THE BOARD AROUND 2.AM AND SEEN HIS NAME AT THE BOTTOM AND HE STILL DID'NT SPEAK ON IT, SO I SAID FUCK IT!!!

I THINK HE DID SUM RESEARCH AND FOUND OUT THAT HE WAS TALKING SHIT 2 THE WRONG MAN... :yes:

IF U SET IT UP MUFASA I STILL WILL COME DOWN THERE AND LET U SEE A HOP PIMP!!*


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 14 2009, 10:54 AM~15976855
> *come on homie.you know best that theres no way in the wold you going to make a car hit 100 inches with out weight.especialy from a 4door caprice.we have this regal with no weight can bealy hit 4o inches.i think that cold weather is getting to yu guys,
> *


OH I NEVER SAID NO WEIGHT HOMIE I SAID NO LEADED GAS TANK ARE BUMPER SINCE U AND UR CREW BE HATEN ON LEADED GAS TANKS!!!! SO ON DA 1ST UR CREW CAN KICK DA GAS TANK ALL U WANT !!!! SINCE IM DA OUTCAST OF DA CLUB!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP JOHN!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15983132
> *WHAT UP JOHN!!!
> *


WAD UP!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15983116
> *OH I NEVER SAID NO WEIGHT HOMIE I SAID NO LEADED GAS TANK ARE BUMPER SINCE U AND UR CREW BE HATEN ON LEADED GAS TANKS!!!! SO ON DA 1ST UR CREW CAN KICK DA GAS TANK ALL U WANT !!!! SINCE IM DA OUTCAST OF DA CLUB!!!!
> *


Come on homie.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15983227
> *Come on homie.
> *


TELL ME IT AINT TRUE HOMIE!!!!?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

YEAH !! TELL HIM NACHO! :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 14 2009, 10:44 PM~15983391
> *YEAH !! TELL HIM NACHO! :0
> *


We all know that's you,always annonomys and changing name fool!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 14 2009, 11:36 PM~15984786
> *We all know that's you,always annonomys and changing name fool!
> *




WHAT UP NENE?


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

nene..............WE HEARD U WANT DAT GET BACK BUT U KNOW U DA HOMIE BUT IF U DO NO PROB


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 01:02 PM~15978013
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN....  :rofl:
> I HAVE'NT SEEN U BACK ON THIS POST SINCE I SAID I WAS ON MY WAY 2 UR CITY 2 TAKE THE BUMPER CHECKIN OUTTA UR NAME...
> 
> ...


IS DAT SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COME TO MY CITY N DO DIS TALKN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 01:02 PM~15978013
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN....  :rofl:
> I HAVE'NT SEEN U BACK ON THIS POST SINCE I SAID I WAS ON MY WAY 2 UR CITY 2 TAKE THE BUMPER CHECKIN OUTTA UR NAME...
> 
> ...



IVE BEEN TRAVELING MY BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT U HAD A STREET CAR BUT SINCE U DON'T I HAVE TO HOP WHAT U GOT I DON'T RUN AT ALL AND FAR AS U TAKEN THE BUMMPER OUT MY NAME I DON'T THINK U EARNED THE BUMMPER IN YOUR NAME :biggrin: BUT WE WILL SEE AND U WANT BEAT ME TO THE BUMMPER IM HITTING IT HARD TRUST SO WHEN U GET TO LA MAKE SURE U LOOK DOWN AT THE GROUND AND U SEE MY BUMMPER CHECKN MARKS ON IT :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST TO LET U NO I WALK THE WALK


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15987949
> *IS DAT SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COME TO MY CITY N DO DIS TALKN
> *



IT ALL GOOD WHAT UP B-CITY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 14 2009, 01:16 PM~15978113
> *Y  u didnt come down??? I wanted to see a hop damnit!! :angry:
> *



MUFASA HE DID'T COME I WANT TO SEE IT TO


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

WHAT UP BJAUN TEL EM ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

6622 WAS UP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 15 2009, 11:41 AM~15988359
> *WHAT UP BJAUN TEL EM ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS
> *



I KNOW HE DID'T COME SUNDAY HE COULD GOT BROKE OFF JUST LIKE AL-AID DID


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP BCITY


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 15 2009, 11:55 AM~15987949
> *IS DAT SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COME TO MY CITY N DO DIS TALKN
> *


WE WILL BE THERE SOON HOLMS!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Somebody "ALLWAYS" has something to say :uh: keep doing the damn thing big Jhon FUCK THE HATERS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Dec 16 2009, 08:36 PM~16003834
> *Somebody "ALLWAYS" has something to say :uh: keep doing the damn thing big Jhon FUCK THE HATERS!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT MY BOY U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 16 2009, 09:20 PM~16004377
> *THATS RIGHT MY BOY U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!
> *


wat up doggie heres the new project 
















gonna need a few things soon gonna hit u up when ready H.H.H ALL STARZ


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 16 2009, 08:41 PM~16004635
> *wat up doggie heres the new project
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 16 2009, 09:41 PM~16004635
> *wat up doggie heres the new project
> 
> 
> ...


JUST BRING IT WHEN UR READY I WILL HOOK U UP !!!! WHEN U PLAN ON BUSTING IT OUT?H.H.H.AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 16 2009, 10:09 PM~16004970
> *JUST BRING IT WHEN UR READY I WILL HOOK U UP !!!! WHEN U PLAN ON BUSTING IT OUT?H.H.H.AND ALLSTARS ALL DAY LONG!!!!
> *


SOON I HOPE DOG ILL GIVE U A CALL ONIT OR I MIGHT BEE OUT IN PALMALE TAMARRAH ILL SWING BY


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 15 2009, 10:55 AM~15987949
> *IS DAT SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COME TO MY CITY N DO DIS TALKN
> *


*WAT CITY IS THAT PIMP JUICE??

IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE... :yes:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 11:28 AM~15988252
> *IVE BEEN TRAVELING MY BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT U HAD A STREET CAR BUT SINCE U DON'T I HAVE TO HOP WHAT U GOT I DON'T RUN AT ALL AND FAR AS U TAKEN THE BUMMPER OUT MY NAME I DON'T THINK U EARNED THE BUMMPER IN YOUR NAME :biggrin: BUT WE WILL SEE AND U WANT BEAT ME TO THE BUMMPER IM HITTING IT HARD TRUST  SO WHEN U GET TO LA MAKE SURE U LOOK DOWN AT THE GROUND AND U SEE MY BUMMPER CHECKN MARKS ON IT :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST TO LET U NO I WALK THE WALK
> *


WAT IT DO... BBJ!
I WILL BEAT U 2 THE BUMPER ON LOW BATTERY'S!  
AND NO ONE HITS THE BUMPER HARDER THAN STEFEEZY
HERE WATCH IT FOR URSELF AGAIN... :biggrin: 

CLICK THE UTUBE LINK BELOW AND LISTEN!! :biggrin:[/size] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61r1FMcpRS4

HERE'S 21 BUMPERS ON THIS VIDEO...




I WILL LOOK FOR UR BUMPER MARKS WHEN I GET 2 L.A...
THE S.D LAW IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR ME FOR FUCKING UP THE PAVMENT.. 









PS. NO ONE HITS THE BUMPER HARDER THAN STREET FAME RIDAZ!!
AND WATS NOT STREET ABOUT THEM RIDAZ, THEY HIT THE BUMPER AND DROVE HOME...


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 11:46 PM~16006094
> *WAT CITY IS THAT PIMP JUICE??
> 
> IF U ASK U SHALL RECIEVE...  :yes:
> *


BEACH CITY


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 17 2009, 12:33 AM~16006437
> *BEACH CITY
> *


*FA $HO...
STEFEEZY WILL BE SEEING U REAL SOON... :cheesy: *


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 16 2009, 07:17 PM~16003014
> *WE WILL BE THERE SOON HOLMS!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: SHACKN N OUR BOOTS


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 16 2009, 09:41 PM~16004635
> *wat up doggie heres the new project
> 
> 
> ...


nice! sell me them rims! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 17 2009, 01:33 AM~16006437
> *BEACH CITY
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 17 2009, 01:18 AM~16006776
> *nice! sell me them rims!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 17 2009, 01:18 AM~16006776
> *nice! sell me them rims!  :biggrin:
> *











they are nce thow


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 17 2009, 01:18 AM~16006776
> *nice! sell me them rims!  :biggrin:
> *


lol i was going to say the same thing.... :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 17 2009, 08:28 AM~16007860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they would go nice on this ... :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 17 2009, 10:22 AM~16008721
> *they would go nice on this ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA THEY WOULD I MIGHT IF I GET THESE GREEN ONES LIKE THESE ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 17 2009, 12:44 AM~16006509
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: SHACKN N OUR BOOTS
> *


*NO NEED 2 SHAKE N UR BOOTS PIMP....
UR THE ONE WHO ASKED FOR IT!

I HERE UR THAT CAT THAT WAS SWANGING FROM THE DOOR OUT HERE IN S.D!
FA $HO DAT... I LIKE THAT SHIT.. :cheesy: :0 

STILL GONNA GIVE U THE BISSNESS THO!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 11:51 AM~16009700
> *NO NEED 2 SHAKE N UR BOOTS PIMP....
> UR THE ONE WHO ASKED FOR IT!
> 
> ...


 :x: :x:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 13 2009, 06:39 PM~15970642
> *dam right i need a hug!!!!
> *


waddup big homie?


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

ttmft 4 H.H.H AN THE ALLSTARZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## manny tercero (Dec 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 18 2009, 10:09 PM~16025710
> *ttmft 4 H.H.H AN THE ALLSTARZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 17 2009, 01:24 PM~16010673
> *:x:  :x:
> *


And after he get u watch out for duccdown...I gots to get it in!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Dec 20 2009, 12:00 AM~16035455
> *And after he get u watch out for duccdown...I gots to get it in!
> *



A.P.B OUT ON #2 ON SIGHT THAT HOW I GET DOWN :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 20 2009, 03:30 PM~16038720
> *A.P.B OUT ON #2 ON SIGHT THAT HOW I GET DOWN :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


U SURE YOU AINT GONNA CALL DADDY D TO COME FIGHT YOUR BATTLES!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 21 2009, 01:54 PM~16048237
> *MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
> 15501 Arrow Hwy
> Irwindale, CA 91706
> *


hopping in the dirt again :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 02:57 PM~16048268
> *hopping in the dirt again :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA DIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 04:18 PM~16049868
> *
> *


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB IS CALLIN OUT FOLLOWING CLUBS ON NEW YEARS DAY. BEACH CITY, AND CITY TO CITY. CITY SLICKAS, BIG AL. OH AND FOR ALL THE CHEER LEADERS WHO BEEN DELIVERING THESE MESSAGES FOR PEOPLE TO HOP US. . . NO MORE TALK NO CALLS NO EXCUSES. BRING A CAR AND PULL UP! SIMPLE AS THAT. OH AND FOR MY WAY AND CITY TO CITY YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 02:05 AM~16044477
> *U SURE YOU AINT GONNA CALL DADDY D TO COME FIGHT YOUR BATTLES!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



LOW SHOT CHAIO TRUST U GOING TO GET YOUR ON THE 1ST TRUST


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 23 2009, 11:59 PM~16074681
> *LOW SHOT CHAIO TRUST U GOING TO GET YOUR ON THE 1ST TRUST
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: COME TODAY ENYBODY EVERYBODY WHOEVER WHEN EVER WHAT EVER !!!!!!!! 805 SOUTH EXIT 905 EAST THEN CALL ME 619 366 3585!!!!!! WHY WAIT TILL THE FIRST YOU KNOW ITS ONLY ANOTHER DAY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL SEE YALL NEW YEARS IM OUT !!!!!! TILL THEN!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 23 2009, 10:59 PM~16074681
> *LOW SHOT CHAIO TRUST U GOING TO GET YOUR ON THE 1ST TRUST
> *


*IT WONT BE THAT EASY PIMP JUICE!!! :nono:*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 04:16 PM~16088919
> *IT WONT BE THAT EASY PIMP JUICE!!!  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...



IT GOING TO BE EASIER THAN U THINK IN ALL IN THE NAME HOW HIGH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 27 2009, 12:20 AM~16099296
> *IT GOING TO BE EASIER THAN U THINK IN ALL IN THE NAME HOW HIGH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT JUAN!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 27 2009, 12:20 AM~16099296
> *IT GOING TO BE EASIER THAN U THINK IN ALL IN THE NAME HOW HIGH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TRUTH IS I ALREADY HEARD UR EASY FROM SUM FRIENDS IN UR OWN TOWN..  

THEY COULN'T UNDERSTAND WHY U WERE TALKING BIG.
BUT THAT'S ALL NON SINCE 2 ME..

I WILL SEE WAT U DO FOR MYSELF!! OTHERS SPEAK ON UR NAME VERY WELL :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY SD RIDAS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 01:46 PM~16102204
> *TRUTH IS I ALREADY HEARD UR EASY FROM SUM FRIENDS IN UR OWN TOWN..
> 
> THEY COULN'T UNDERSTAND WHY U WERE TALKING BIG.
> ...



JUST ASK AROUND TO SEE WHO BEAT ME


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:uh:


----------

